# Gigapixel image of Andromeda



## Forkie (Jan 19, 2015)

Unbelievably high resolution fly-through of the Andromeda galaxy.  Watch in 4k if your connection allows and until the end to understand how big this image actually is


----------



## pgriz (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice!  In that image, most (and probably all) the bright stars seen on the backdrop of much fainter stars, are stars in our galaxy.   In 4 billion years, our galaxy will merge with Andromeda, and about the same time, our Sun will evolve into a red giant.  Back on Earth, the projection of plate tectonics indicate the formation of a new supercontinent in about 300 million years, with obvious major changes to our climate and habitabilty.  Yep, times, they are a-changing.


----------



## runnah (Jan 19, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Nice!  In that image, most (and probably all) the bright stars seen on the backdrop of much fainter stars, are stars in our galaxy.   In 4 billion years, our galaxy will merge with Andromeda, and about the same time, our Sun will evolve into a red giant.  Back on Earth, the projection of plate tectonics indicate the formation of a new supercontinent in about 300 million years, with obvious major changes to our climate and habitabilty.  Yep, times, they are a-changing.



Crap, I had plans on that day.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 20, 2015)

runnah said:


> Crap, I had plans on that day.


  I can truly respect a person taking the long view.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 20, 2015)

My phone definitely didn't do this justice. I will have to watch again later. Looks incredible though, thanks for posting it!


----------



## ruifo (Jan 20, 2015)

Very good.

The D810 high resolution doesn't even get closer to that hehehe

Here's Andromeda taken with a D810:




Andromeda Galaxy Star Trek by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## pgriz (Jan 20, 2015)

Neat!  You also managed to snag the Triangulum galaxy (M33) at your lower right corner.

Edit:  looking at it some more, you seem to have reached magnitude 10-11.  Pretty impressive!


----------

